# Liver Treats



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I wanted to try to make some liver treats. Does anyone have a good recipe for liver treats? I want to try them while I train Isabelle and Mr. Darcy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Honestly, I've found that organ meat is just too rich for the majority of Maltese. If you do make some type of liver treats, you may want to try to find a recipe with lots of good starchy types of carbs in it to lower the protein amount. When we do basic obedience at the store, we've found turkey, chicken and lamb to be the best for being able to give lots of teeny tiny treats without causing tummy upsets or soft stools.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Do you just used boiled chicken? Turkey is too expensive here, and I can't get lamb. I thought of liver because a trainer I know who trains greyhounds uses liver, but I didn't think about it being too tough for maltese. It is really Isabelle and Darcy I will be training. Liz just doesn't seem to respond to any type of training. She will give up on the treat before she will modify her behavior to receive it. Now Isabelle, I love working with her. You can see her little mind working the whole time and she will figure it out pretty quickly. Mr. Darcy is still a little slow, but he didn't get any training as a pup, so I guess he will catch up.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

If you are open to other treats than liver, I would highly recommend Stella and Chewy treats. This is what I use for training Casey. She and Casper are both picky eaters but they totally love this treat. It comes in different flavors so you can rotate it to give a variety. It's also made of raw, freeze dried meat and contains no grain or fillers.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Kaiser said:


> If you are open to other treats than liver, I would highly recommend Stella and Chewy treats. This is what I use for training Casey. She and Casper are both picky eaters but they totally love this treat. It comes in different flavors so you can rotate it to give a variety. It's also made of raw, freeze dried meat and contains no grain or fillers.


I'm open to any suggestions! Where do you find this treat?


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

First of all, I can't and do not cook, however, when Eli became diabetic, I learned how to make liver treats for him. 

1/2 cup whole wheat flour
2 eggs
1 1/2 pounds beef liver, cut into pieces

*Directions*


Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Line a 10x15 inch jellyroll pan with parchment paper.
Place the liver into a food processor. Pulse until finely chopped. If you have room, add the flour and eggs, and process until smooth. Otherwise, transfer to a bowl, and stir in the flour and eggs using a wooden spoon. Spread evenly in the prepared pan.
Bake for 15 minutes in the preheated oven, or until the center is firm. Cool, and cut into squares using a pizza cutter. The treats will have a consistency similar to a sponge. Store in a sealed container in the refrigerator.
Now I have to say that Eli and the other fluffs LOVED these treats but making them was awful and made the kitchen smell so bad we had to air out the house! :yucky: I portioned them into three bags and froze two. Every third week, I'd bake again. One day I decided to just his Kibble and green beans as treats so I quit making them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I bought a dehydrator recently and have been making homemade jerky for Bailey. I use 93% lean ground meat to make beef jerky and little pieces of it make a great training treat.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> First of all, I can't and do not cook, however, when Eli became diabetic, I learned how to make liver treats for him.
> 
> 1/2 cup whole wheat flour
> 2 eggs
> ...


Sounds easy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

When training, you have to remember you are giving TONS of treats. You want as teeny tiny of a piece as possible that is easily and quickly chewed and swallowed. Especially if you are doing clicker training. And because of the amount of treats that is given during classes, often we tell people to not feed them their dinner so they are good and hungry and wanting to work. So the treats become their dinner for that night of the week. So you really must use something that will not cause tummy issues. Most toy breeds do not do well with large amounts of organ meat so I'm just giving you a heads up. You may have a sick little dog or two the next day and multiple butt baths. I personally recommend Bravo Training Treats. They are free range meat and that is it. Nothing else. They are freeze dried so they don't go bad in a bait bag. The Buffalo and Turkey seem to be the easiest for the teeny dogs to eat quickly. They may seem high priced, but there are TONS of these already cubed up into teeny tiny pieces in a bag.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

LizziesMom said:


> I'm open to any suggestions! Where do you find this treat?


I buy mine from Amazon. They have a better price than the local pet shop in my area and I have free shipping because of Prime.

Amazon.com: Stella & Chewy's Freeze Dried Dog and Cat Treats, Carnivore Crunch Beef Recipe, 4 Ounce Pouch: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Stella & Chewy's Freeze Dried Dog Treats, Carnivore Crunch Chicken Recipe, 4 Ounce Pouch: Pet Supplies

http://www.amazon.com/Stella-Chewys-Carnivore-Crunch-Freeze-Dried/dp/B002DWIRSA/ref=sr_1_6?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1341456321&sr=1-6&keywords=stella+and+chewy+treat+duck


I rotate between these 3 and I cut it up in half so they're smaller. Like what Crystal said, you want your treats to be tiny because it's easier for them to chew and swallow.


----------

